# Injector cleaner?



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Personally I notice a difference when I use either shell or exxon premium gas. From what I read on other forums these 2 franchises seem to put something in their additive that is comparable to pouring multiple bottles of fuel injector cleaner into your tank on every fill up.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Top Tier gas has to meet higher detergent standards.
Shell likes to brag that their V-Power has twice the detergent of their regular, and their regular is Top Tier licensed. I think it was said that Shell regular had 4x the minimum legal detergent level and V-Power had 8x. So if you think your injectors are dirty, dump in a bottle of Techron injector cleaner or buy a couple fillups of V-Power.

I saw a youtube video where they put some sooty head bolts in non top tier gas and in V-Power, the V-power cleaned the soot off in an overnight soak.

It wasn't much of a problem until the 1990s, when FedGov decided to implement detergent standards. Some brands then _dropped detergent levels _to federal minimums. Some manufacturers, including Mercedes and Honda, thought a better standard was needed to prevent warranty claims from shitty fuel, and Top Tier was born.

It's possible that DI needs the detergents more.
In addition, there's the DI problem of sooty intake valves which never see detergents because the gas doesn't go through the valves any more. I'd like to see a car that idles on port or even throttle body injection and runs on direct injection. You'd get clean valves and better fuel mixing when there isn't much air in the cylinder.

I won't generally buy non Top Tier gas any more. I don't think an occasional tank of cheap stuff hurts anything, so if it's not the Cruze and a lower tier station is the last to raise prices, I'll buy one tank there to save money. The Cruze only gets Shell and Marathon, those are the Top Tier brands in my town, and I'm registered with both their discount programs. If Murphy is 2.80 and Shell is $3.10, the Cruze gets the Shell. (but I have put at least one tank of Murphy in the Saturn in the past year)


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

BTW, KIA recommends a bottle of Tektron every 7,500 miles _*IF*_ Top Tier gas isn't used.

Many gas brands are now Top Tier, not so just a few years ago.

See: Top Tier Brands


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Of course the one I use that's next to my work and always the cheapest isn't on the list -_-

Oh well, time to get a bottle of Tektron then


----------

